# Is my tortoise dead?



## Adixon5 (Apr 7, 2018)

For starters, I have an 8 year old male Russian Tortoise. I bought him from a pet store and unfortunately wasn’t very educated on how to care for him, so I apologize for anything I say in the following message that may seem like an obvious red flag or something!
Anyway, mid February I noticed he went from being very active and eating everything I put in front of him, to slowing down and not finishing everything I put in his dish, to not eating at all. He was halfway under a log I have in his enclosure (tail end was sticking out) and I thought he was hibernating so I left him alone. I kept the basking light on and poked his foot every now and then and he would react to it so I let him be thinking all was okay. 4 or 5 weeks had passed though and I was getting worried since he hadn’t moved in so long. He never spent this much time without moving like this. So I took him out and put him in warm water under his basking light. 
I started to notice that he was turning red under his top shell near his back end and immediately started to panic. I searched the internet and couldn’t find anything that sounded like his symptoms. I would put my hand in front of his face and he wouldn’t pull in to his shell like he used to, he would let me touch his face before making an attempt to pull his head in but he still didn’t pull in all the way. He was sort of limp too. My mom said he was probably just dazed from hibernating and that I should keep him warm to wake him up from his hibernation, so that’s what I did. I soaked him again and he was moving back and forth a tiny bit and I thought it was a good sign! The next day went about the same way and I thought he was waking up/getting back to normal. 
Well, when I left my house at 9am the next morning he was still in this state but when I got home around 8pm I found him with dried blood all over his mouth/chin and coming from his nostrils. I feel like maybe he got too hot because the light was pretty much right over him all day long. I panicked and put him in water but he wasn’t reacting. I opened his mouth and it was full of blood too, and his mouth wouldn’t close all the way anymore after I did this. Limbs still limp and eyes seemed sunken in. His plastron is all red/pink too. I read that tortoises can look dead without actually being dead though so I’m just really looking for some closure. There are no reptile vets near me but my mom called a few and left voicemails telling them what happened, they called back and didn’t have much to say though. 
It has been 2 days since I found him with blood on his face and when I pick him up a smelly clear yellowish liquid leaks from his butt. I’m pretty sure he’s dead but I just want to be sure that he is before I bury him. I feel terrible about this and blame myself for not taking the best care of him. Anything someone could tell me though would really be appreciated! I hope the pictures can help too.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Apr 7, 2018)

The red coloration throughout the shell sounds to me like a severe case of septicemia.
Yes, it sounds very much like your tort has passed and has already started to show the first signs of enternal decomposition with the leakage.
I do not consider myself an expert and so I fully recommend getting opinions from some of the other members here on the forum.
I am sorry for your loss, it is always hard to lose a pet.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> The red coloration throughout the shell sounds to me like a severe case of septicemia.
> Yes, it sounds very much like your tort has passed and has already started to show the first signs of enternal decomposition with the leakage.
> I do not consider myself an expert and so I fully recommend getting opinions from some of the other members here on the forum.
> I am sorry for your loss, it is always hard to lose a pet.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Apr 7, 2018)

I am sorry this happened. I have found life is filled with moments that if we are paying attention provide us with opportunities to learn and improve and grow. Tortoises are sometimes hard to read for inexperienced people. They are not mammals like us. The older we get the more experience we accumulate. Maybe one day what you went through with this tortoise will help you save another ones life.


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 7, 2018)

I am the same opinion like @Bambam1989
This tort is dead and he died because of a sepsis. The red spots all over the shell show this.
I am sorry for your loss, but it seems to me that you have made some bad mistakes.
Hibernation is not easy. It is not leaving the tort sleeping with a full stomach and intestine under the basking light. The food will start to rot in the intestine and that has caused the sepsis and killed your tort.
Leaving him alone as you did 4 - 5 weeks was wrong.
The beak and claws of your tort were overgrown too.
When you want to keep a new tortoise please read in the care section all you can find here in the forum about the specie you are keeping and please read a lot about hibernation.


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Apr 7, 2018)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Kasia (Apr 7, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> For starters, I have an 8 year old male Russian Tortoise. I bought him from a pet store and unfortunately wasn’t very educated on how to care for him, so I apologize for anything I say in the following message that may seem like an obvious red flag or something!
> Anyway, mid February I noticed he went from being very active and eating everything I put in front of him, to slowing down and not finishing everything I put in his dish, to not eating at all. He was halfway under a log I have in his enclosure (tail end was sticking out) and I thought he was hibernating so I left him alone. I kept the basking light on and poked his foot every now and then and he would react to it so I let him be thinking all was okay. 4 or 5 weeks had passed though and I was getting worried since he hadn’t moved in so long. He never spent this much time without moving like this. So I took him out and put him in warm water under his basking light.
> I started to notice that he was turning red under his top shell near his back end and immediately started to panic. I searched the internet and couldn’t find anything that sounded like his symptoms. I would put my hand in front of his face and he wouldn’t pull in to his shell like he used to, he would let me touch his face before making an attempt to pull his head in but he still didn’t pull in all the way. He was sort of limp too. My mom said he was probably just dazed from hibernating and that I should keep him warm to wake him up from his hibernation, so that’s what I did. I soaked him again and he was moving back and forth a tiny bit and I thought it was a good sign! The next day went about the same way and I thought he was waking up/getting back to normal.
> Well, when I left my house at 9am the next morning he was still in this state but when I got home around 8pm I found him with dried blood all over his mouth/chin and coming from his nostrils. I feel like maybe he got too hot because the light was pretty much right over him all day long. I panicked and put him in water but he wasn’t reacting. I opened his mouth and it was full of blood too, and his mouth wouldn’t close all the way anymore after I did this. Limbs still limp and eyes seemed sunken in. His plastron is all red/pink too. I read that tortoises can look dead without actually being dead though so I’m just really looking for some closure. There are no reptile vets near me but my mom called a few and left voicemails telling them what happened, they called back and didn’t have much to say though.
> ...


Sorry if I sound harsh ( honestly I’m not)...but I am mad at you for that that you were able to make photos of him in this state and you saw the singhs but you didn’t take him to a vet to ease his suffering by a simple euthanasia. I don’t know if money is the case, and truthfully I don’t care, putting him trough all this is just terrifying to me. Lack of education is not enough to justify a horrible death.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m sorry for your loss 
For future reference, please read these-
Russian Tortoise Care Sheet
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/
Beginner Mistakes
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I am the same opinion like @Bambam1989
> This tort is dead and he died because of a sepsis. The red spots all over the shell show this.
> I am sorry for your loss, but it seems to me that you have made some bad mistakes.
> Hibernation is not easy. It is not leaving the tort sleeping with a full stomach and intestine under the basking light. The food will start to rot in the intestine and that has caused the sepsis and killed your tort.
> ...



Yeah I’ve learned my lesson, I won’t be getting a new one because I don’t want this to happen again. I really feel terrible about his death.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Kasia said:


> Sorry if I sound harsh ( honestly I’m not)...but I am mad at you for that that you were able to make photos of him in this state and you saw the singhs but you didn’t take him to a vet to ease his suffering by a simple euthanasia. I don’t know if money is the case, and truthfully I don’t care, putting him trough all this is just terrifying to me. Lack of education is not enough to justify a horrible death.



I understand your anger, I said in the beginning that I really didn’t know how to care for him. I realize I did things wrong now. I also said there aren’t any reptile vets near me, I would’ve taken him somewhere if I knew where to go. I don’t think a cat and dog vet would have put him down without knowing what was going on with him. I called reptile vets and they suggested he was electrocuted? It didn’t make any sense. 
I took photos so I could post them and find out what was happening. The redness wasn’t there when I first took him out, it appeared once I put him under his light & overnight it seemed. This was only 3 days ago too. It’s happened so fast...


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 7, 2018)

MissMarg&me said:


> I am sorry this happened. I have found life is filled with moments that if we are paying attention provide us with opportunities to learn and improve and grow. Tortoises are sometimes hard to read for inexperienced people. They are not mammals like us. The older we get the more experience we accumulate. Maybe one day what you went through with this tortoise will help you save another ones life.



Thanks for the kind words. I’m young and this unfortunate experience has taught me a lot. I just know I won’t be owning another tortoise, I never want this to happen again  hopefully I will be able to give advise to other tortoise owners though so they don’t do what I did.


----------



## vladimir (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I appreciate your honesty and helping us all learn from your experience. Maybe the pictures will help someone else before it is too late.

I hope maybe one day you can adopt another tortoise as they truly are wonderful pets. I hope this experience doesn't ruin that for you.

So sorry again


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 8, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> Yeah I’ve learned my lesson, I won’t be getting a new one because I don’t want this to happen again. I really feel terrible about his death.


People learn from positive and negative experiences. I am sorry that yours was negativ, but it seems to me that you have learned and are willing to learn a lot more.
From this forum you can learn all about tortoises. A new tortoise can be happy and healthy with the right care from you.
Don`t let a negative experience make you insecure.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 8, 2018)

vladimir said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I appreciate your honesty and helping us all learn from your experience. Maybe the pictures will help someone else before it is too late.
> 
> I hope maybe one day you can adopt another tortoise as they truly are wonderful pets. I hope this experience doesn't ruin that for you.
> 
> So sorry again



Thank you, I’m hoping this post will help others too. Especially the pictures. I searched and searched for pictures that looked similar to what my tortoise had and without knowing the name of what happened to him, I couldn’t find anything that looked similar. Maybe someday I’ll get another one but I need to be sure to do the proper research before that happens. Thank you for your kind words though [emoji17]


----------



## Rhea (Apr 8, 2018)

This is horrible and administration should close this and delete it. It has upset me beyond all means! The photos are very upsetting and gross. I am trying to be nice but this is not fair to this poor animal. No words can be said to express the horrific pain he dealt with. It saddens me so much to see this.


----------



## stardustytort (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss, and I am more sorry for the tort that passed. They were 8 years old and could live decades more, but was taken care of wrongly. A simple google search or even looking on this forum could have saved this tortoise's life. Beginners should never hibernate tortoises, especially if they don't know that the beak and claws need to be groomed with a few rocks in its habitat or with cat-clippers. Hibernation is in cold weather, not hot. Anyways, I hope this little guy is foraging in someplace nice up there, and I hope that you can forgive yourself for the passing, I know it can be hard.


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 9, 2018)

Rhea said:


> This is horrible and administration should close this and delete it. It has upset me beyond all means! The photos are very upsetting and gross. I am trying to be nice but this is not fair to this poor animal. No words can be said to express the horrific pain he dealt with. It saddens me so much to see this.



I can understand well that you are angry and upsetted, but the tort is dead and nothing can change this. But other people might learn from what happend by reading the thread and so I am not your opinion that this thread should be deleted.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 9, 2018)

I am very sorry for your loss. If you ever get another tortoise, at the first sign of any problem please ask for help. There's lots of people on here that are very knowledgeable and always willing to help. Just don't wait until you think it's dead to ask.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 9, 2018)

stardustytort said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, and I am more sorry for the tort that passed. They were 8 years old and could live decades more, but was taken care of wrongly. A simple google search or even looking on this forum could have saved this tortoise's life. Beginners should never hibernate tortoises, especially if they don't know that the beak and claws need to be groomed with a few rocks in its habitat or with cat-clippers. Hibernation is in cold weather, not hot. Anyways, I hope this little guy is foraging in someplace nice up there, and I hope that you can forgive yourself for the passing, I know it can be hard.



I know he could have lived a long time, I always looked forward to living my life out with him. I did a lot of searching but without knowing the name of what happened to him, I couldn’t find anything. I looked up various ways of “redness under shell” and couldn’t see anything that looked like him. I searched this forum and made a membership too but couldn’t figure out how to write a post until I found that I could download it on my phone. By that time it was obviously too late anyway. I did look for help..all over...nothing really helped me. 
I’ve trimmed his beak before too and would try to get it shorter I but could never get a good grip on it, he didn’t let me. I didn’t want to stress him out or something by forcing it. A rock would’ve been a good idea. His mouth opened wide enough to eat though, I made sure of that. Same with his claws, I didn’t want to hit the nerves by trimming myself. I let him roam freely a lot in the house but he didn’t move far, since the day I got him he wasn’t very active. I just thought he was grumpy...
I hope he’s feeling healthy and free up there too and that someday I will be able to forgive myself for this. I can’t believe how oblivious I was and it’s really been eating away at me that I let this happen [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Pearly (Apr 9, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> I know he could have lived a long time, I always looked forward to living my life out with him. I did a lot of searching but without knowing the name of what happened to him, I couldn’t find anything. I looked up various ways of “redness under shell” and couldn’t see anything that looked like him. I searched this forum and made a membership too but couldn’t figure out how to write a post until I found that I could download it on my phone. By that time it was obviously too late anyway. I did look for help..all over...nothing really helped me.
> I’ve trimmed his beak before too and would try to get it shorter I but could never get a good grip on it, he didn’t let me. I didn’t want to stress him out or something by forcing it. A rock would’ve been a good idea. His mouth opened wide enough to eat though, I made sure of that. Same with his claws, I didn’t want to hit the nerves by trimming myself. I let him roam freely a lot in the house but he didn’t move far, since the day I got him he wasn’t very active. I just thought he was grumpy...
> I hope he’s feeling healthy and free up there too and that someday I will be able to forgive myself for this. I can’t believe how oblivious I was and it’s really been eating away at me that I let this happen [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]



I am so very sorry for your loss. I totally get your remorse. Try to channel all this energy into something good now. Do all that is possible now to make this experience count, make some difference, maybe to another tort, or another ill-prepared new keeper who gets a cute tort thinking “how hard can it be??”the pain of your loss, guilt, remorse, amounts to lots of energy. Put it to work, in whatever you see fit, something that helps another tortoise or more tortoises. This way your tort’s death will not be in vain.


----------



## stardustytort (Apr 9, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> I know he could have lived a long time, I always looked forward to living my life out with him. I did a lot of searching but without knowing the name of what happened to him, I couldn’t find anything. I looked up various ways of “redness under shell” and couldn’t see anything that looked like him. I searched this forum and made a membership too but couldn’t figure out how to write a post until I found that I could download it on my phone. By that time it was obviously too late anyway. I did look for help..all over...nothing really helped me.
> I’ve trimmed his beak before too and would try to get it shorter I but could never get a good grip on it, he didn’t let me. I didn’t want to stress him out or something by forcing it. A rock would’ve been a good idea. His mouth opened wide enough to eat though, I made sure of that. Same with his claws, I didn’t want to hit the nerves by trimming myself. I let him roam freely a lot in the house but he didn’t move far, since the day I got him he wasn’t very active. I just thought he was grumpy...
> I hope he’s feeling healthy and free up there too and that someday I will be able to forgive myself for this. I can’t believe how oblivious I was and it’s really been eating away at me that I let this happen [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]



I completely understand, and I'm sorry that you're getting all this hate for it, I can tell you're heartbroken over it. Mistakes happen and unfortunately someone was at the receiving end of it, but I'm so glad that you understand the mistakes you made and feel remorse. I can also see the hesitation of cutting his claws/trimming the beak without any experience. In the future I hope that more attention is paid to the creature, of course you know this. Also, if they're is some sort of exotic pet veterinarian, doesn't have to specifically be for reptiles, I would go there if you get another tortoise just so they can give you some information on it directly from a credible source. This website is great, but it can leave you confused and overwhelmed with information. I wish the best of luck to you and hope that things go okay from now on. 

Also as a reply to everyone else: this post should be kept up because it's a valuable source of information for sepsis in a tortoise, signs of a passed tortoise, and also to show how to better care for a tortoise. Yes the pictures are a bit graphic, but like the author of the post said, they could not find any information of 'redness under the shell' and the like, so this can help in the future and warn new pet owners of the dangers of sepsis and such.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 9, 2018)

stardustytort said:


> I completely understand, and I'm sorry that you're getting all this hate for it, I can tell you're heartbroken over it. Mistakes happen and unfortunately someone was at the receiving end of it, but I'm so glad that you understand the mistakes you made and feel remorse. I can also see the hesitation of cutting his claws/trimming the beak without any experience. In the future I hope that more attention is paid to the creature, of course you know this. Also, if they're is some sort of exotic pet veterinarian, doesn't have to specifically be for reptiles, I would go there if you get another tortoise just so they can give you some information on it directly from a credible source. This website is great, but it can leave you confused and overwhelmed with information. I wish the best of luck to you and hope that things go okay from now on.
> 
> Also as a reply to everyone else: this post should be kept up because it's a valuable source of information for sepsis in a tortoise, signs of a passed tortoise, and also to show how to better care for a tortoise. Yes the pictures are a bit graphic, but like the author of the post said, they could not find any information of 'redness under the shell' and the like, so this can help in the future and warn new pet owners of the dangers of sepsis and such.



I agree. This is a learning opportunity for everyone.
And again, I am so, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 9, 2018)

I am terribly sorry for your loss, if you didn’t care you wouldn’t have taken the photos and asked for help. There’s not one person on this forum who can say there is nothing else they can learn about these animals or about anything in general and if you don’t ask how will you ever learn? The tortoise was in poor condition but you still reached out for help because you cared enough to do so, there are thousands of individuals who would not have done what you did. I’m sorry again for your loss, live and learn. This will help several people in the future.


----------



## katieandiggy (Apr 9, 2018)

OP I’m glad you posted because I had no idea about the symptoms of sepsis in a tort so I have learnt something here.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 10, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> OP I’m glad you posted because I had no idea about the symptoms of sepsis in a tort so I have learnt something here.



Good! I hope you will be able to save a torts life someday now that you have the knowledge. I know I will try to!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 10, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> Good! I hope you will be able to save a torts life someday now that you have the knowledge. I know I will try to!



Usually by the time you see pink blotches on the plastron the sepsis has gone too far to save the tort with the average herp vets and their average tort. medicine experience/knowledge. The key is to PREVENT them from getting to that point. That is why it is so important for all the prospective tort owners to get on this Forum and study the care sheets appropriate for their species as so many experts agree that this is one of the best if not THE BEST sources of reliable information. Study your species and conditions you need to create for them to keep them healthy. See, if that’s even something you want or can do. I made this same mistake so many new keepers make, got the baby torts with not knowing nearly enough about them and their care, then ran scrambling around trying to fix all the mistakes I had made preparing for my babies arrival. Had to redo their whole enclosure, rethink their diet. It helps that I am a mature adult and a healthcare professional, trained throughout my entire carrier in taking proactive steps in order to prevent bigger issues later. I believe that this has helped me keep my babies safe and healthy all this time. But I had spent their first 2 years with my nose in this Forum several times a day. Every day! Asking questions, reading, posting pictures, running ideas by people who know. It WORKS! It really does! Anyone who wants to be a good tort keeper can be one, just be willing to invest some time to research and network with people of common interest, make friends here and they will get you through the tough times. Please spread the word of this Forum.


----------



## Clementine's Keeper (Apr 11, 2018)

What a sad post. As a new owner myself I can sympathize with all the confusing information and worry about not knowing what's normal and what's not. I did lots of research before getting Clementine but was still surprised how much I didn't know about her once she arrived. Keeping her healthy is a bit stressful at times because I care so much about her. I feel so sad for this owner and empathize totally. This post is distressing to read but for the most part the replies are constructive and educational for all.


----------



## jburrow (Apr 11, 2018)

My female Russian does not hibernate. I let her outside in the backyard everyday because she is so darn hyper she needs to run around. If she ever wasn't feisty and hyper, I would know something was wrong right away. I feel like people get tortoises because they feel they are easy to care for and you can just put them in a tank (or throw them in the backyard) and feed them every few days...BUT THEY ARE NOT! 
I am sorry for your loss, but the basic knowledge about the breed of a Russian Tort and their behavior should have alerted you there was a problem from the start. Just remember a pet tort is an animal baby and all animals need to go to the vet no matter the cost and mileage. We take all 9 of our different breeds of torts to the vet at least once a year before hibernation season starts to make sure they are healthy. Call around to exotic animal hospitals, most have a clinic day at a discount for torts around this time of year.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 11, 2018)

jburrow said:


> My female Russian does not hibernate. I let her outside in the backyard everyday because she is so darn hyper she needs to run around. If she ever wasn't feisty and hyper, I would know something was wrong right away. I feel like people get tortoises because they feel they are easy to care for and you can just put them in a tank (or throw them in the backyard) and feed them every few days...BUT THEY ARE NOT!
> I am sorry for your loss, but the basic knowledge about the breed of a Russian Tort and their behavior should have alerted you there was a problem from the start. Just remember a pet tort is an animal baby and all animals need to go to the vet no matter the cost and mileage. We take all 9 of our different breeds of torts to the vet at least once a year before hibernation season starts to make sure they are healthy. Call around to exotic animal hospitals, most have a clinic day at a discount for torts around this time of year.



Thanks for the advise, I understand now that they can be complex. I brought mine outside as much as I could too but we have too much snow/cold weather for me to have really kept him active outside. Your torts are lucky to have you!


----------



## Pjfarm (Apr 11, 2018)

My heart goes out to you. I have been only in this forum for only a short while and you were far more brave than I posting and including the photos. 

As an inexperienced Tort person, I truly appreciate the information provided by more experienced members. I am so sad for some of the harshness of some comments to your thread. It makes me afraid to post and show my own potential inadequacies. I have toyed with the idea of leaving the forum for this reason. While it is a good learning resource, many members are inconsiderate of the feelings of others. While I can somewhat understand a lack of support for you (given that the situation may have been avoided) regarding the demise of your tort, I regret if doing the post only added to your pain and grief. I fear more are turned away from this important resource than attracted to it due to the incivility.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 11, 2018)

Pjfarm said:


> My heart goes out to you. I have been only in this forum for only a short while and you were far more brave than I posting and including the photos.
> 
> As an inexperienced Tort person, I truly appreciate the information provided by more experienced members. I am so sad for some of the harshness of some comments to your thread. It makes me afraid to post and show my own potential inadequacies. I have toyed with the idea of leaving the forum for this reason. While it is a good learning resource, many members are inconsiderate of the feelings of others. While I can somewhat understand a lack of support for you (given that the situation may have been avoided) regarding the demise of your tort, I regret if doing the post only added to your pain and grief. I fear more are turned away from this important resource than attracted to it due to the incivility.



Some of the comments did make it more difficult on me but there were plenty of others that seemed to have my back. It’s the internet, not everyone is going to be nice. It happens everywhere, not just this forum! This was a learning experience for me though. Many commenters helped me a lot even if some of their words were harsh. I gained knowledge through this unfortunate event and now feel that I am able to help others that reach out for help too. 
I know it can be hard to get hate from people but don’t let that be the reason you leave or avoid reaching out. I mean, wouldn’t you rather take the negativity than lose your tortoise or but it through pin and suffering? I know I would’ve! 
There is so much to learn from the people on this site. I didn’t join until my tort died but had I joined years ago, this probably never would have happened because I would’ve known how to properly care for him. Disregard the negative comments. In the end everyone on here is just looking to help each other!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 11, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> Some of the comments did make it more difficult on me but there were plenty of others that seemed to have my back. It’s the internet, not everyone is going to be nice. It happens everywhere, not just this forum! This was a learning experience for me though. Many commenters helped me a lot even if some of their words were harsh. I gained knowledge through this unfortunate event and now feel that I am able to help others that reach out for help too.
> I know it can be hard to get hate from people but don’t let that be the reason you leave or avoid reaching out. I mean, wouldn’t you rather take the negativity than lose your tortoise or but it through pin and suffering? I know I would’ve!
> There is so much to learn from the people on this site. I didn’t join until my tort died but had I joined years ago, this probably never would have happened because I would’ve known how to properly care for him. Disregard the negative comments. In the end everyone on here is just looking to help each other!


That was beautifully put.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Apr 11, 2018)

Adixon5 said:


> Some of the comments did make it more difficult on me but there were plenty of others that seemed to have my back. It’s the internet, not everyone is going to be nice. It happens everywhere, not just this forum! This was a learning experience for me though. Many commenters helped me a lot even if some of their words were harsh. I gained knowledge through this unfortunate event and now feel that I am able to help others that reach out for help too.
> I know it can be hard to get hate from people but don’t let that be the reason you leave or avoid reaching out. I mean, wouldn’t you rather take the negativity than lose your tortoise or but it through pin and suffering? I know I would’ve!
> There is so much to learn from the people on this site. I didn’t join until my tort died but had I joined years ago, this probably never would have happened because I would’ve known how to properly care for him. Disregard the negative comments. In the end everyone on here is just looking to help each other!


Eloquent[emoji106]


----------



## Unnati sawant (Apr 12, 2018)

I underunder how u muat be feeling. This has also happened with me. I bought male and female tortoise.where in the male one died the next day.


----------



## Nancy Coffelt (Apr 12, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> I agree. This is a learning opportunity for everyone.
> And again, I am so, so sorry for your loss




Hi, I for one am glad of the picttures and the information on


TechnoCheese said:


> I agree. This is a learning opportunity for everyone.
> And again, I am so, so sorry for your loss




I for one am greatful for the pictures and the important information about sepsis. Good luck on your next try at raising another tortoise sometime in the future. Just remember that there is always information on so very many sites on raising and caring for these incredible animals.


----------



## Adixon5 (Apr 12, 2018)

Unnati sawant said:


> I underunder how u muat be feeling. This has also happened with me. I bought male and female tortoise.where in the male one died the next day.



So sorry for your loss [emoji17]


----------

